# سؤال ل م.احمد عفيفي سلامة.



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم,,, 
انا قراءت في احد المنتديات (مقابلة شخصية معك) انو انت بتفكر بعد ما تخلص دراستك انو اتصير مدرس في الجامعة وبعد هيك تفتح شركة, ممكن اعرف اي نوع من انواع الشركات انت ناوي تفتح:10: .....................(وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله).


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أغسطس 2006)

*بإذن الله*

[FRAME="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, حقيقة نعم أود عمل ذلك
وقد تكون شركة أنظمة تحكم
وهي تستخدم في عملية تحويل المصانع من المصانع اليدوية أو القديمة أو حتى الحديثة إلى مصانع آلية, لا تقوم بدويرها الأيدي العاملة, وإنما تقوم بتدويرها العناصر الآلية, وذلك لتلافي العديد من المشاكل, أهمها :
1- إزالة الأخطار التي قد يسببها العامل.
2- أن تلك الأنظمة لا تطلب زيادة في المرتبات :61: .
3- أن تلك الأنظمة لا تتذمر, مثلما يفعل الإنسان.
4- يختفي المعدل والكفاءة المنخفضين في الإنتاج.
5- العمل يكون 24/7, أي 24 ساعة في 7 أيام, بمعنى لا توجد أجازات.
6- التوجه إلى البحث والتطوير لعل للصناعة أن تجد عندنا مكاناً.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

_______________________________________________________


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*سؤال هام جدا ارجو الرد عليه في اسرع وقت*

انا طالب بقسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية بهندسة شبرا جامعة بنها و ارجو ان ادخل في دراسة الميكاترونكس لأنى في الاساس غاوى قسم التصالات و الكلترونيات و الحاسبات لكن لم يحافنى الحظ في السنة الاعدادية ان ادخل هذا القسم فما هو الحل ؟ اريد ان اكمل الدراسة في هندسة الميكاترونكس كي استطيع ان اعمل في شيء انا احبه ؟ فما هي المتطلبات للدخول في هذا القسم و اين تكون اما كن دراسته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخوكم محمد عادل حسين


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد عادل حسين قال:


> انا طالب بقسم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية بهندسة شبرا جامعة بنها و ارجو ان ادخل في دراسة الميكاترونكس لأنى في الاساس غاوى قسم التصالات و الكلترونيات و الحاسبات لكن لم يحافنى الحظ في السنة الاعدادية ان ادخل هذا القسم فما هو الحل ؟ اريد ان اكمل الدراسة في هندسة الميكاترونكس كي استطيع ان اعمل في شيء انا احبه ؟ فما هي المتطلبات للدخول في هذا القسم و اين تكون اما كن دراسته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اخوكم محمد عادل حسين


أخي محمد يمكنك بعد إتمام الدراسة في الجامعة تحضير دبلومة الميكاترونكس والتي تجعلك تعمل في المجال الذي تحبه, وحقيقة ما يوفره قسم الميكاترونكس من أعمال في السوق هو نفس الأعمال التي تقدمها ميكانيكا قوى, ولكن تكون خبرتك وإلمامك بالمعدات أكبر, كما تؤهلك لتحديد مكان الأعطاء سواءً كانت ميكانكية أو كهربية أو أي كانت بكل دقة.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*بجد انا فخوووووور بيك وفخووووور اكتر انك من جامعتى*


----------



## الوولف (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,,,,
بدي اسأل سؤال :
اسمعت إنو الميكاترونكس ملهاش علاقة بالذكاء الاصطناعي(عكس الروبوتيكس).
هل الكلام هادا صحيح.


----------



## رفعت دهمان (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووورررررررررر بس فى دول عربية لسة مش معترفة فيها يعني فى فلسطين انا بدرس المجال هادة والحمد لله انوا صار شوية امكانيات المشكلة انوا ما الها مجال عنا شو العمل برايكم ومكلفة الدراسة عنا مش بسيطة


----------

